# James Island, B.C. for sale - $75M



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

James Island, B.C. for sale - $75M



James Island is a 780-acre private island prominently situated within Canada's famous Gulf Island archipelago. The second largest privately owned island within the Gulf Islands, James Island is as rare as it is unique. Steeped in a rich and documented history, the island has had several lives: from agricultural settlement; to an industrial plant and company town; to its present incarnation as an exclusive retreat and a return to much of its natural state.



























































































http://www.edmontonjournal.com/homes/James+Island+sale/6800436/story.html


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

I am interested, accept checks


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No cheque! Cash only!


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> No cheque! Cash only!


Could be paid in any currency?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no, canadian or US dollars only.


----------

